# Ok noobs, quite letting riders put too many passengers in your car



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I had 2 groups of 7 or more for XL in last two days. The typical entitled 20 something that thinks Uber is a Luxury $500 limo service and anything goes. No it is a $5 limo service with rules! The first group I counted as I rolled up and cancelled after they refused to get another Uber for the extra people. I got a cancel fee on them as they refused to take two Ubers. Then this evening, same thing. Half drunk ass-hat tried to get about 9 in my car. He said, "I only have six" and started loading many people. I just sat there. "I can only take six, I can only take six, I can only take six..." They refused to remove anyone.

So I said, ok then I am cancelling the trip. They still just sat there. Unfortunately for this dummy he told me to start the trip while they were taking forever to load. So, he got a charge for the car not moving 1 inch and got a big one star. They got real mouthy when I made them all get out. .."you suck, you suck, you suck.." "I hope you get in a wreck".. blah blah.. Thought the ass-hat was going to throw a punch at one point but he finally walked away. Me... yes I suck.. BYE! Uber's stance on this is that anything above number of seatbelts is illegal. You can bet those 20 something jerks would sue your ass off if you wreck with them while you are transporting too many riders. That $5 you make could ruin your life.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Good job brother! Don't let these clowns force you to take more than what's allowed. If they try something dumb, call the law or use a nice ratchet to fight them off if you don't have a CCW.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I had 2 groups of 7 or more for XL in last two days. The typical entitled 20 something that thinks Uber is a Luxury $500 limo service and anything goes. No it is a $5 limo service with rules! The first group I counted as I rolled up and cancelled after they refused to get another Uber for the extra people. I got a cancel fee on them as they refused to take two Ubers. Then this evening, same thing. Half drunk ass-hat tried to get about 9 in my car. He said, "I only have six" and started loading many people. I just sat there. "I can only take six, I can only take six, I can only take six..." They refused to remove anyone.
> 
> So I said, ok then I am cancelling the trip. They still just sat there. Unfortunately for this dummy he told me to start the trip while they were taking forever to load. So, he got a charge for the car not moving 1 inch and got a big one star. They got real mouthy when I made them all get out. .."you suck, you suck, you suck.." "I hope you get in a wreck".. blah blah.. Thought the ass-hat was going to throw a punch at one point but he finally walked away. Me... yes I suck.. BYE! Uber's stance on this is that anything above number of seatbelts is illegal. You can bet those 20 something jerks would sue your ass off if you wreck with them while you are transporting too many riders. That $5 you make could ruin your life.


Don't even ASK them to get another Uber. Just cancel and move on. The minute you tell jacka$$es no your rating is going to be a 1 star even if they comply. Screw that.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

I asked one group of 5 who was going to tip me if I allow it. They looked at me as if I said can I f your mother. Smh the word tip has become a dirty word. Get going I told them as they scuffed the backs of my front seats squeezing In.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> I asked one group of 5 who was going to rip me if I allow it. They looked at me as if I said can I f your mother. Smh the word top has become a dirty word. Get going I told them as they scuffed the backs of my front seats squeezing In.












Tip? How DARE you ask for a tip??? Its included! Now hurry up and do some illegal sh*t for my benefit while risking your own livelihood and be quick about it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber really needs to start charging by the passenger in order to stop this nonsense.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I had 2 groups of 7 or more for XL in last two days. The typical entitled 20 something that thinks Uber is a Luxury $500 limo service and anything goes. No it is a $5 limo service with rules! The first group I counted as I rolled up and cancelled after they refused to get another Uber for the extra people. I got a cancel fee on them as they refused to take two Ubers. Then this evening, same thing. Half drunk ass-hat tried to get about 9 in my car. He said, "I only have six" and started loading many people. I just sat there. "I can only take six, I can only take six, I can only take six..." They refused to remove anyone.
> 
> So I said, ok then I am cancelling the trip. They still just sat there. Unfortunately for this dummy he told me to start the trip while they were taking forever to load. So, he got a charge for the car not moving 1 inch and got a big one star. They got real mouthy when I made them all get out. .."you suck, you suck, you suck.." "I hope you get in a wreck".. blah blah.. Thought the ass-hat was going to throw a punch at one point but he finally walked away. Me... yes I suck.. BYE! Uber's stance on this is that anything above number of seatbelts is illegal. You can bet those 20 something jerks would sue your ass off if you wreck with them while you are transporting too many riders. That $5 you make could ruin your life.


Hey, I like you man! I love when I get to reject riders because thats when their sense of entitlement really shines through & I can mouth off to them with little to no recourse. I'll take a 1 star for that satisfaction.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

This is basically the story of my life. It happened 3x last night. The first one tried to cram 9 into my Sienna for a walking distance trip. They finally gave in, but the girl in the back kept *****ing. I gave that f**ker a 2* only because I was being nice. I wanted to punch some of them.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Had a group on six attempt to pile onto my Civic last night. Yeah, no. Told them they had to get another Uber or order XL. "But we did order XL!" they say. Who in their right mind orders XL and thinks nothing of it when a sedan pulls up?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What gets me is how sneaky these people are about it. You'll pull up and there's two pax standing there, then as they're getting in the back, three more appear from behind a bush!


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

And every uber driver who gives in screws over the next one. We need to present a united front here.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

That's why it's best to not open your door until you confirmed the number of ppl. That way if they have 5 ppl u can cancel, drive off, and leave those suckers in the dust.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I had 2 groups of 7 or more for XL in last two days. The typical entitled 20 something that thinks Uber is a Luxury $500 limo service and anything goes. No it is a $5 limo service with rules! The first group I counted as I rolled up and cancelled after they refused to get another Uber for the extra people. I got a cancel fee on them as they refused to take two Ubers. Then this evening, same thing. Half drunk ass-hat tried to get about 9 in my car. He said, "I only have six" and started loading many people. I just sat there. "I can only take six, I can only take six, I can only take six..." They refused to remove anyone.
> 
> So I said, ok then I am cancelling the trip. They still just sat there. Unfortunately for this dummy he told me to start the trip while they were taking forever to load. So, he got a charge for the car not moving 1 inch and got a big one star. They got real mouthy when I made them all get out. .."you suck, you suck, you suck.." "I hope you get in a wreck".. blah blah.. Thought the ass-hat was going to throw a punch at one point but he finally walked away. Me... yes I suck.. BYE! Uber's stance on this is that anything above number of seatbelts is illegal. You can bet those 20 something jerks would sue your ass off if you wreck with them while you are transporting too many riders. That $5 you make could ruin your life.


I had a group of 10 pull up to my uberx. I roll down the window and asked "how many passengers"? She replied about 4. One of the girls was grabbing the back door handle saying "let me in". I said call a uber XL and kicked rocks. They looked shocked that I did that. I guess they are use to getting over on other drivers smh.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Turned down 3 tonight. 1 at least called.... The other 2 split up. I explain the dumbness of breaking the law for their $15..... It starts to make sense to them.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

My response to "can you take 5" on or near a college campus is always "I am taking zero"


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

I had an XL pickup last night and quickly got a call. "How many can you take", I responded " I have seat belts for six". He offered a 20 dollar tip for me to take seven people and said no. I quickly cancelled the trip.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

devilmountain said:


> I had an XL pickup last night and quickly got a call. "How many can you take", I responded " I have seat belts for six". He offered a 20 dollar tip for me to take seven people and said no. I quickly cancelled the trip.


Some XL cars can fit 7 legally.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Some XL cars can fit 7 legally.


And some Uber X can only seat 3. I always found it helpful to send a text right after the ping letting the pax know up front how many I could take. Saved some headaches on both sides.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

XL fit 7? Ok what's the insurance cover on XL when it says 6?


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Some minivans have 2 rows that can take 7 pax, but most have 2 bucket seats for the second row.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Some XL cars can fit 7 legally.


If you have seven seatbelts it may be 'legal' but you won't be covered by Uber insurance... so good luck to you. You are taking a million dollars or more in personal risk for a $5 ride. Maybe you own your own multi-billion dollar insurance company?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

SafeT said:


> If you have seven seatbelts it may be 'legal' but you won't be covered by Uber insurance... so good luck to you. You are taking a million dollars or more in personal risk for a $5 ride. Maybe you own your own multi-billion dollar insurance company?


That's not true.

If you have 7 seat belts then you are covered by the Uber Insurance because you have a legal number of passengers.

If you have 6 seat belts and you take 7 riders then you are not covered by the Uber Insurance because you have overloaded the vehicle.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I always get out with XL and Plus to help load everyone. First question I ask is "How many people?" IF they say more than my capacity I immediately cancel and drive off. Every last one of these rides where you have to leave people behind because of excess pax will 1 star slam the driver, guaranteed. And it's usually a bunch of punk idiots in most cases anyway, so it's always fun to have a reason to cut them loose. 

Any longer distance to pax trips I call to find out how many people so I don't waste my time. Will also cancel these if they have more pax than my capacity.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

Working a spoiled kids college area here. My buddy says if he cancels on passengers who want to load more than 6 people into his XL he would lose 80% of his business and be one starred off the uber platform.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> Working a spoiled kids college area here. My buddy says if he cancels on passengers who want to load more than 6 people into his XL he would lose 80% of his business and be one starred off the uber platform.


They don't get to 1 star a cancelled request.

There is almost a 100% chance of being 1 starred when turning away pax. Uber needs to fix this and there would be no problem.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> They don't get to 1 star a cancelled request.
> 
> There is almost a 100% chance of being 1 starred when turning away pax. Uber needs to fix this and there would be no problem.


In theory you're right buddy, but just as you think you're in the clear, on your way out they will want you to just fit one more.


----------



## I works for no man (Apr 29, 2015)

It's amazing how they stick to the no tipping rule like religion, but are fine with breaking the rest of them. This has become the thing that annoys me the most. I had someone open my hatch and climb in the back of my soul. Then she tried to hide and the others said she was not back there. I am no longer being nice about this, I tell them to get the f out and cancel. Let them do something to my car. I tell them to order an xl but guess who I get another x ping right away, f u if you are taking more than 4 in x.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> In theory you're right buddy, but just as you think you're in the clear, on your way out they will want you to just fit one more.


Seldom happens.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> If you have 7 seat belts then you are covered by the Uber Insurance because you have a legal number of passengers.


I have an idea. Try telling that to Uber's insurance company after a drunk T-Bones you with 7 passengers on-board. Just saying the same thing over and over doesn't make it true.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

"Seldom happens".

Do you work a University town, with spoiled teens away from home? If you did you wouldn't say that.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> "Seldom happens".
> 
> Do you work a University town, with spoiled teens away from home? If you did you wouldn't say that.


Most drivers in larger cities avoid universities like the plague, me inclusive.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

If my buddy did that, there wouldn't be any point to being a driver, period.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> If my buddy did that, there wouldn't be any point to being a driver, period.


Depending on where he drives that's probably the case anyway.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Depending on where he drives that's probably the case anyway.


There would be some truth to that in 80% of America, but the XL rate in our city is a fair rate. For now.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> There would be some truth to that in 80% of America, but the XL rate in our city is a fair rate. For now.


If a driver can get enough of it, sure. It's always a question of miles/hours/pay.


----------



## abe54321 (Dec 10, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> If a driver can get enough of it, sure. It's always a question of miles/hours/pay.


You can "get by" in my city if you accept every ping...even 20 minutes and 20 miles away. And just pray you don't lose money on a half a mile ride. You're basically gambling at this point.

Otherwise you're going to have some serious downtime with a huge helping of frustration.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> You can "get by" in my city if you accept every ping...even 20 minutes and 20 miles away. And just pray you don't lose money on a half a mile ride. You're basically gambling at this point.
> 
> Otherwise you're going to have some serious downtime with a huge helping of frustration.


In XL is much more problematic to "make" anything on X. Even when rates were much higher it was still not a money maker. Just something drivers put up with to snag the XL fares. Now? Forget it in most places. XL drivers will pay out of their pockets to drive X.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber party bus


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I had 2 groups of 7 or more for XL in last two days. The typical entitled 20 something that thinks Uber is a Luxury $500 limo service and anything goes. No it is a $5 limo service with rules! The first group I counted as I rolled up and cancelled after they refused to get another Uber for the extra people. I got a cancel fee on them as they refused to take two Ubers. Then this evening, same thing. Half drunk ass-hat tried to get about 9 in my car. He said, "I only have six" and started loading many people. I just sat there. "I can only take six, I can only take six, I can only take six..." They refused to remove anyone.
> 
> So I said, ok then I am cancelling the trip. They still just sat there. Unfortunately for this dummy he told me to start the trip while they were taking forever to load. So, he got a charge for the car not moving 1 inch and got a big one star. They got real mouthy when I made them all get out. .."you suck, you suck, you suck.." "I hope you get in a wreck".. blah blah.. Thought the ass-hat was going to throw a punch at one point but he finally walked away. Me... yes I suck.. BYE! Uber's stance on this is that anything above number of seatbelts is illegal. You can bet those 20 something jerks would sue your ass off if you wreck with them while you are transporting too many riders. That $5 you make could ruin your life.


Proud of you! Stood your ground.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

I drive X in Madison, which has a large university. I don't get many attempts at pax overloading. Maybe once a month, and I do about 100 trips/wk. However I usually don't drive later than midnight so I suspect that has a little to do with not seeing very many "frugal pax" over loaders.

I don't overload. Even when the elusive "we'll tip you well" is uttered. Not even close to worth it.


----------



## Uguy22 (Jan 10, 2016)

D Town said:


> Tip? How DARE you ask for a tip??? Its included! Now hurry up and do some illegal sh*t for my benefit while risking your own livelihood and be quick about it.


When I heard tip included or You don't need to tip, Uber is taking care of it I politely respond: Sorry, but no, the tip is not included and Uber is not taking care of it. Although tip is not requested, it is much appreciated. I noticed that I get tips mostly on Saturday nights. Business people who discussed their million dollars deals in my car don't tip at all.


----------



## ChiGal (Mar 29, 2016)

SafeT said:


> I had 2 groups of 7 or more for XL in last two days. The typical entitled 20 something that thinks Uber is a Luxury $500 limo service and anything goes. No it is a $5 limo service with rules! The first group I counted as I rolled up and cancelled after they refused to get another Uber for the extra people. I got a cancel fee on them as they refused to take two Ubers. Then this evening, same thing. Half drunk ass-hat tried to get about 9 in my car. He said, "I only have six" and started loading many people. I just sat there. "I can only take six, I can only take six, I can only take six..." They refused to remove anyone.
> 
> So I said, ok then I am cancelling the trip. They still just sat there. Unfortunately for this dummy he told me to start the trip while they were taking forever to load. So, he got a charge for the car not moving 1 inch and got a big one star. They got real mouthy when I made them all get out. .."you suck, you suck, you suck.." "I hope you get in a wreck".. blah blah.. Thought the ass-hat was going to throw a punch at one point but he finally walked away. Me... yes I suck.. BYE! Uber's stance on this is that anything above number of seatbelts is illegal. You can bet those 20 something jerks would sue your ass off if you wreck with them while you are transporting too many riders. That $5 you make could ruin your life.


I had 5 frat boys try to hop in my car. They were all standing in front of a house party when I drove up. One reached to open the door, but it was locked. I rolled my window down asked how many were trying to take this ride. When the pax that ordered said "5" I told them they'd have to either call a bigger car or a second car. They were high and hungry and left one behind. They told him to call his own. We left. I guess he was being hazed? Lol. The look on his face was priceless. I was actually shocked they didn't give me a hard time.

They were actually pretty cool.


----------



## kRock85 (Feb 2, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Good job brother! Don't let these clowns force you to take more than what's allowed. If they try something dumb, call the law or use a nice ratchet to fight them off if you don't have a CCW.


Call the law ha ha, you must be not from Chicago


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

ChiGal said:


> I had 5 frat boys try to hop in my car. They were all standing in front of a house party when I drove up. One reached to open the door, but it was locked. I rolled my window down asked how many were trying to take this ride. When the pax that ordered said "5" I told them they'd have to either call a bigger car or a second car. They were high and hungry and left one behind. They told him to call his own. We left. I guess he was being hazed? Lol. The look on his face was priceless. I was actually shocked they didn't give me a hard time.
> 
> They were actually pretty cool.


To often taking only part of a group is a ratings hit. I'd have left them all.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

I just cancel, tell them that they are done and to get out. I get called names; told I'm the worst uber driver ever; they know the president of uber and will get me fired, etc. The last time was at a bar and as soon as I left and turned the corner a cop was sitting there waiting and watching. So glad I cancelled and had them out of my car.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> I just cancel, tell them that they are done and to get out. I get called names; told I'm the worst uber driver ever; they know the president of uber and will get me fired, etc. The last time was at a bar and as soon as I left and turned the corner a cop was sitting there waiting and watching. So glad I cancelled and had them out of my car.


HARDLY uncommon for cops to lurk around bars at closing. Stupid place to break the law. Good job watching your own a$$ because no one else will.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

kRock85 said:


> Call the law ha ha, you must be not from Chicago


Sorry I live in a nice part of the city where cops respond pretty quickly. Not my fault if they don't respond quickly to your call brother.


----------



## Gi joe (Sep 19, 2015)

I just say Uber is cracking down on how many riders we should take at once.. or that it's not worth the risk anymore since rates have been cut. I work a college town and deal with this often.. I've had 5 really big guys fit into my car and I just sat there telling them I can't take you guys. They were pretty nice and left. 95% of the time it isn't a problem.. 5% they get upset but nothing happens and I drive off...


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Riders trying to load more passengers than you legally have room for is stealing - period. Stop letting them do it - document it religiously, and record it if you can.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jose_A said:


> This is basically the story of my life. It happened 3x last night. The first one tried to cram 9 into my Sienna for a walking distance trip. They finally gave in, but the girl in the back kept *****ing. I gave that f**ker a 2* only because I was being nice. I wanted to punch some of them.


If I wasn't going to pick up the whole group I wouldn't pick up any of them. That's just asking for a low rating or vandalism. If I saw there were more than the legal limit before they got in, I'd lock the doors, roll down the window a little and ask how many of them are riding, and if it was more than the limit, then I'd tell them I can't take more than the legal limit, and drive off. They can call another two Ubers if they want a ride, or maybe just call another Uber who will be a sucker and let them in so they can tell that driver, "Man, the last guy was a jerk who drove off and wouldn't take all 6 of us in his car that only seats 4 passengers."


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I dont talk to them at all. Dont care if its xl or suv ping. "Oh you got 7 people?" Sorry illegal have a good night. In ny this issue got better. Have not had that happen in months.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

The whole idea that Uber XL really means Uber Party Bus pisses me off. Half the time there are more than 6 passengers, in which case I cancel. But even when there are only 6, they're pretty much always completely wasted and do stupid things like roll down the windows and taunt pedestrians or pull out giant bottles of tequila they had hidden in their purse and pass them around so people can do shots. The stress of it almost makes the extra few bucks not worth it.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

jeffel said:


> The whole idea that Uber XL really means Uber Party Bus pisses me off. Half the time there are more than 6 passengers, in which case I cancel. But even when there are only 6, they're pretty much always completely wasted and do stupid things like roll down the windows and taunt pedestrians or pull out giant bottles of tequila they had hidden in their purse and pass them around so people can do shots. The stress of it almost makes the extra few bucks not worth it.


My sentiments exactly. This is really an issue on weekend nights tho


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

abe54321 said:


> If my buddy did that, there wouldn't be any point to being a driver, period.


Why does this sound...

Suspiciously like the beginning...

Of a lawyer or doctor question...

"My friend" has this problem...8)

Rakos


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

SafeT said:


> If you have seven seatbelts it may be 'legal' but you won't be covered by Uber insurance... so good luck to you. You are taking a million dollars or more in personal risk for a $5 ride. Maybe you own your own multi-billion dollar insurance company?


I got 7 pax squeezed into my car last week, and one of them was a huge guy!


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

One of my first rides was a group of 5 drunk asses, and I let them cram in the vehicle. Stupid on my part and I'll never do it again. Same with minors. I will now, 100% of the time, tell them to cancel and get a proper vehicle or for minors, arrange a proper ride.


----------



## jeffel (Jul 28, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> One of my first rides was a group of 5 drunk asses, and I let them cram in the vehicle. Stupid on my part and I'll never do it again. Same with minors. I will now, 100% of the time, tell them to cancel and get a proper vehicle or for minors, arrange a proper ride.


My question about minors is how do you know? I've had people who have their own account, but I'm not sure that I really believe they're 18. Short of checking ID, how do I know if they're lying? And, if I get into an accident, am I liable for not verifying that they are as old as they claim to be?


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

You absolutely are liable if they are under 18. How to check? My best method, if you suspect they may be a minor, as you pull up, ask them if they are part of the new minor uber or lyft program, when they say yes, because they're dumb and usually will if they are underage, you just tell them to cancel the rise and refuse to let them in. Do not cancel it yourself. If you have to, sit still with your doors locked until the timer expires, and tag them as a no show, since they can't be the account holder, since they are a minor, and email lyft or uber and report them.
If they are over 18, they are required by law to have an identification anyway. Better to not take the ride than risk an issue.
If you're in an accident, lyft and uber will not insure you.
If something weird happens, it's your word against a minors. Good luck with that one. Not worth it, ever.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

I try not to haul 7 or more passengers, I really do. 

I'm also a sucker for groups of pretty girls with long legs, short skirts, and plunging necklines.

What am I to do?


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> You absolutely are liable if they are under 18. How to check? My best method, if you suspect they may be a minor, as you pull up, ask them if they are part of the new minor uber or lyft program, when they say yes, because they're dumb and usually will if they are underage, you just tell them to cancel the rise and refuse to let them in. Do not cancel it yourself. If you have to, sit still with your doors locked until the timer expires, and tag them as a no show, since they can't be the account holder, since they are a minor, and email lyft or uber and report them.
> 
> *If they are over 18, they are required by law to have an identification anyway. Better to not take the ride than risk an issue.*
> 
> ...


Which State's specifically has such Law's??

State's with Stop and ID Law's listed here....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_..._.E2.80.9Cstop-and-identify.E2.80.9D_statutes

*Would be nice when People choose to speak about THE LAW, they should be able to site the specifics and Statue's. * 

No disrespect meant, just asking for knowledge.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

SafeT said:


> I have an idea. Try telling that to Uber's insurance company after a drunk T-Bones you with 7 passengers on-board. Just saying the same thing over and over doesn't make it true.


It is true, tho. Look it up for yourself


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

driverx.nj said:


> Which State's specifically has such Law's??
> 
> State's with Stop and ID Law's listed here....
> 
> ...


A police officer forcing someone to show their ID without having a reasonable suspicion of a crime is Over The Line, true. However, just as a bartender can demand proof of age before serving a customer, so can Uber drivers. Uber tells the passengers this in their Community standards that no one reads, but that everyone essentially signs off saying that they read it. The would-be passenger absolutely has the right to refuse to show identification without having to worry about breaking any law for that refusal, but then we don't have to let them in our cars.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> A police officer forcing someone to show their ID without having a reasonable suspicion of a crime is Over The Line, true. However, just as a bartender can demand proof of age before serving a customer, so can Uber drivers. Uber tells the passengers this in their Community standards that no one rates, but that everyone essentially signs off saying that they read it. The would-be passenger absolutely has the right to refuse to show identification without having to worry about breaking any law for that refusal, but then we don't have to let them in our cars.


I agree with you SuzeCB.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I learned the first time this happened, I didn't even notice how many drunk girls got in my car. They had me stop so one can throw up, then I look back and said "how many people are in this car?" And they said "5 of us..." Needless to say, I couldn't just leave them in the woods, so I brought them home and 1 starred them.

Second time, they tired fitting 4 in the back and 1 up front and I said "Sorry, I can only take 4" and they said "But we can fit." So I just lied and said "I'm sorry, I already got a ticket here for doing the same thing and Uber won't pay for the ticket." They understood and got out. Both happened in a town filled with bars and clubs, so cops are crawling everywhere. If anything happened, I could easily get a cop over to my car.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> Don't even ASK them to get another Uber. Just cancel and move on. The minute you tell jacka$$es no your rating is going to be a 1 star even if they comply. Screw that.


You are absolutely right, DTown. I learned my lesson the hard way. When you refuse service to more than the allowed number of riders, even when they comply and eliminate a person or two, you are *guaranteed* a one star rating at end of trip. So now, I always cancel these rides and avoid the grief.


----------



## Octaviaa (Aug 7, 2017)

This same exact thing happened to my husband, he did as you and received a bad rating. Luckily I haven't experienced it myself, but I also don't drive past 8 pm. Most my rides have been 1 to 2 people. 

Uber seems like a great idea. The problem, there's too many self-centered people out there. They don't understand this is a profession, offering a valuable service and needs to be treated as such. 

Uber needs to be more supportive to the drivers on this front. Really, I don't think they care about the drivers or their vehicles.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't start the trip until EVERYONE is in the car. If they attempt to load too many, I order them out and drive away and report them. If they protest, I tell them I'll order them an XL at a discount rate and it'll be there within a few minutes (this gets them out of the car and without drama). Then, I drive off and laugh.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

swingset said:


> If they protest, I tell them I'll order them an XL at a discount rate and it'll be there within a few minutes (this gets them out of the car and without drama).


lol - I do the same thing, minus the discount. I just say "let's get you an XL" and leave it ambiguous. My goal is to exit without any arguments or confrontation so I can move on.

I never take half a group (just once at the airport - they weren't trying to overload and I suggested two Ubers versus one XL) - AND, always park where you can easily getaway - -i.e. don't get blocked in by other cars, people, etc.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

*The first time I ran into too many pax, I thought their young-ish girls. told them if every one of you can sit flat on a seat - not angled or in another's lap. with a seat belt okay fine. otherwise get another uber. *


*Age was brought up in here somewhere so I thought i would copy the link info for those not willing to read before rolling out. *

*Terms of Use as seen at https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/*
As a rider, you agree to our Terms of Use when you sign up for your account. We may take action against you for violating these terms, including permanently closing your account. For example the failure to maintain accurate, complete, and up-to-date account information, including having an invalid or expired payment method on file; allowing a person who does not meet the minimum age requirement to use your account while unaccompanied, or if you don't meet that age requirement yourself.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

NoDay said:


> *The first time I ran into too many pax, I thought their young-ish girls. told them if every one of you can sit flat on a seat - not angled or in another's lap. with a seat belt okay fine. otherwise get another uber. *
> 
> *Age was brought up in here somewhere so I thought i would copy the link info for those not willing to read before rolling out. *
> 
> ...


Thanks NoDay for being someone who does more Action than talk. Thanks for the link to the PROOF. Too many people here all YAK, no Stack.

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Guys, I had one story with a mother who set up two car seats in my car (this was my second week doing Uber and I'd never seen car seats as part of it before.). So it's a mom and three kids (4). She sets up two car seats, I'm thinking ok she'll put the other kid between the seats since he doesn't need a car seat and she'll sit in the front. So then she sets up the seats, climbs between and puts the kid on her lap. I said, ma'am I need you to sit in the front so both of you can buckle she said no, my husband is coming out in a minute.

So, I got a little mouthy. I said if you think that putting in those car seats is going to lock you in and I'll be "forced" to transport 5 people you're wrong. She said she'll just "double-buckle" her and her son and it's not a big deal. I said it's illegal and I won't do it. She said ok I'll have my husband take another Uber and then get a refund for this one. I said nope, get out of my car. I hadn't started the trip, thankfully. So, I got a cancellation fee, went offline and drove to another neighborhood to go back online a few minutes later.

Get a damn UberXL you cheap fools.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Law Schmaw! The app very clearly states what UberX and UberXL capacities are. "Capacity 4 people" for UberX and "groups up to 6 people" for UberXL. It doesn't matter how many seatbelts you have, how many butts you can accommodate or even how many passengers your local and state laws will allow for. It matters that they are paying a very inexpensive price for a service and trying to get more service than what they paid for. It would be no different if they went to a buffet and paid for one meal and two people ate. Or, if they went to a concert and ushered people who didn't buy tickets to the concert in the back door. Plainly put, it's stealing. Now, you may be morally flexible enough to believe that someone who steals a single apple from the grocery store is basically harmless, so let me put it to you a different way: Riders who try to load in more passengers than they are paying for are stealing from YOU - the driver. And, as a matter of consequence, they are stealing from other drivers and Uber themselves. If 7 people load into an UberXL that is basically stealing from the (2) UberX drivers that could have taken that group with with 4 and 3 riders.

Our fares are scant enough as it is without riders trying to bully us out of fares. Have some fortitude, tell them 'no', eat the fare if you have to, record the interaction if you can, and start getting these people off the platform. They are collectively costing us all a lot of money.


----------



## IntelligentDonkey (Jul 31, 2017)

I really would prefer if they gave you the number of passengers when you got the request. It be even better if they said for passengers with luggage etc. I have a van that can seat eight although I keep the 8th seat stowed. I have had them order UberX and have five people climb in. Until I read this for him I didn't know I could tell over and get them to change it to an XL ride after the fact


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

In Colorado the one person per belt is enforced big time. I have an X and have 4 open belts. Nice guy hands me a $20 and asks if I could do 5 for a 2 mile trip. I said yes. My bad. $ on the brain instead of common sense. We made it 2 blocks, cop pulls me over, counts my ppl and my belts. I was given a warning and allowed to finish the trip since it was short. My bad all the way around.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

SafeT said:


> I had 2 groups of 7 or more for XL in last two days. The typical entitled 20 something that thinks Uber is a Luxury $500 limo service and anything goes. No it is a $5 limo service with rules! The first group I counted as I rolled up and cancelled after they refused to get another Uber for the extra people. I got a cancel fee on them as they refused to take two Ubers. Then this evening, same thing. Half drunk ass-hat tried to get about 9 in my car. He said, "I only have six" and started loading many people. I just sat there. "I can only take six, I can only take six, I can only take six..." They refused to remove anyone.
> 
> So I said, ok then I am cancelling the trip. They still just sat there. Unfortunately for this dummy he told me to start the trip while they were taking forever to load. So, he got a charge for the car not moving 1 inch and got a big one star. They got real mouthy when I made them all get out. .."you suck, you suck, you suck.." "I hope you get in a wreck".. blah blah.. Thought the ass-hat was going to throw a punch at one point but he finally walked away. Me... yes I suck.. BYE! Uber's stance on this is that anything above number of seatbelts is illegal. You can bet those 20 something jerks would sue your ass off if you wreck with them while you are transporting too many riders. That $5 you make could ruin your life.


I only let it happen twice. One was a bachelor party and they had an extra. One of the friends was reallu drunk and like giggle poking me. The PAX who's account it was kept trying to get her to stop and apologizing..At the end she apologized again and gave me a $20 tip.

The other was in a pretty remote area after some random party. Again got a tip.

I've refused more times than I've accepted but sometimes I just feel bad for them.


----------



## DamanC (May 16, 2017)

I've got a group of people that are about as close to being regulars as you can get without actually being regulars. The last time I picked them up they had 8. I told them there was no way I was going to fit them in the car, one of the girls (very drunk) offered to sit on the center console. It was a short trip so we worked it out that I'd drop half of them off and go back for the rest on the same XL ride.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

When I first started, I'm not gonna lie, I allowed it a few times. But after a month or two of being cheated on fares, getting bs complaints, being deactivated for a false complaint of being intox. I've stuck to all the rules. The back seat in my xl doesn't even get looked at unless you are paying xl rate. You can tell me a hundred times that the car has a 3rd row. I'm not opening it, nor will I put the car in drive. Order an xl or gtfo


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

I made the mistake of accepting a pool an actually taking it picked up 2 and got the next riders pulled up and it was a big lady with a big guy and a 4 ish year old kid I told her I can't take more than 2 she said he can sit on my lap. So I responded well I'm sorry your kids life isn't worth the extra$3-4 a uber x would have cost but I'm also not making my other riders uncomfortable by an overloaded car and I waited for the cancellation fee to be applicable cancelled and left


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I admit it. I was guilty of this, back when I was a noob. The last time five college boys surprisingly jumped in my car I immediately kicked them out.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> I asked one group of 5 who was going to tip me if I allow it. They looked at me as if I said can I f your mother. Smh the word tip has become a dirty word. Get going I told them as they scuffed the backs of my front seats squeezing In.


I love these effing losers - "Tip?! Why, what ever does that word mean?"

These ducking millennial entitled cheap-ass, teat-suckling, pathetic effing pax never cease to amaze me with their lowly lame ways. Ugh


----------



## TheSnoozer (Sep 6, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I love these effing losers - "Tip?! Why, what ever does that word mean?"
> 
> These ducking millennial entitled cheap-ass, teat-suckling, pathetic effing pax never cease to amaze me with their lowly lame ways. Ugh


There there!


----------

